# How much for a scan/x-Ray?



## B.C Price (Sep 15, 2016)

Just wondering how much the average price would be do a scan or x-ray at vets4pets??


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Vets4Pets have a set tariff for most services I believe , have a look on their website.


----------



## B.C Price (Sep 15, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> Vets4Pets have a set tariff for most services I believe , have a look on their website.


Yeah I was thinking that! Although I'm not quite are whereabouts the prices are on the website, I will just phone and ask! Thanks a lot.


----------



## solo (Mar 26, 2014)

B.C Price said:


> Yeah I was thinking that! Although I'm not quite are whereabouts the prices are on the website, I will just phone and ask! Thanks a lot.


Hi, I paid about £285 for x-rays on my labs leg at vets 4 pets.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Ask them, it usually differs from vet to vet and possibly dog to dog depending on what's being done, if sedation is needed etc.....

It was £250+ with my large breed dog if I remember correctly....


----------



## B.C Price (Sep 15, 2016)

:Happy:Happy:HappyThank you everyone for your help! He has done the toilet twice today and is looking more like his old self, the vet set things are on the way up so thank goodness!!


----------

